# Part time Dispatcher Bristol CC Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatcher - Part-time
Institution:
*Bristol Community College*

Location:
Fall River, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/05/2018

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Company Description:*

Bristol Community College has core values rooted in student success and lifelong learning. For more than 50 years, BCC has served as a leading resource for education and workforce development in the region.

The college offers a rich variety of degree, certificate, and training programs along with flexible online offerings that lead to an associate degree, a career-ready certificate, or the ability to transfer to baccalaureate colleges throughout the state and country. The Center for Workforce and Community Education provides customized training for businesses and the community. The college also strives to put the needs of learners first with support services and career advancement opportunities that lead to student success by reducing barriers to educational access.

With locations in Attleboro, Fall River, New Bedford, and Taunton, BCC is nestled in charming Southeastern Massachusetts - a great place to learn, grow, live and work. From city life to seaside, BCC locations are in close proximity to bustling metro areas such as Boston and Providence and centrally located to the spectacular beaches and coastline of Cape Cod, Newport, Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, and Block Island. The area is also home to fine dining, thriving historic districts, and a short commute to New England ski areas.

The College annually serves more than 11,000 credit students and 18,000 students who participate in noncredit activities. BCC is one of the largest employers in the region and is dedicated to fostering an inclusive environment with a rich diversity of beliefs, cultures, languages, abilities, and lifestyles. Committed to enriching its educational experience through a supportive community, BCC actively encourages candidates of all backgrounds to apply and achieve our vision to change the world by changing lives, learner by learner. BCC is a public community college accredited by the New England Association of Schools and Colleges (NEASC). www.BristolCC.edu

*Job Description:*

*STATEMENT OF DUTIES: *Provide excellent customer service with accurate and friendly information for all incoming inquiries. Operate communication systems, such as telephone, switchboard, and two-way radio. Receive emergency and law enforcement related communications from the public via various communication devices including: telephone, radio broadcast system, computerized panic alarm system, cellular communication, and computerized messaging system. Communicate effectively and efficiently via the various communication devices to coordinate the activities of campus police officers, neighboring agencies such as police, fire and EMS on a variety of different emergency and disaster situations. Respond to requests for information from law enforcement agencies relative to criminal histories and records checks. Monitor all emergency alarms, utilize campus surveillance camera system, and provide general assistance to any and all members of the Campus Police Department.

* DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES: *


Handle requests via walk-in, telephone, cellphone, emergency callbox, and radio broadcast system to Campus Police and processes the requests by giving out or extracting pertinent information, routing the call to the proper person, or dispatching the proper resource.
Monitor all emergency alarms on campus: panic (computer and telephone), emergency callbox, door, fire, crisis alert, etc.
Utilize and monitor the college surveillance camera system on a daily basis to assist in emergency situations, investigations, and daily activity reports.
Utilize the Blackboard Door Access System to control all campus exterior doors and remotely control building access when deemed necessary.
Utilize Computer Aided Dispatch and Report Writing System to accurately document all situations including interactions with the public, personal information, criminal charges, officer activity, assisting agencies, and any other relative information.
Utilize the switch board operating telephone to answer all college telephone calls and transfer to the proper department or person.
Utilize DCJIS, NCIC, Openfox, Mass Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) Web, and other electronic data gathering tools to obtain information regarding suspects, offenders, victims, and witnesses.
Transmit and receive information to campus police officers and staff via radio broadcast system, telephone, cellphone, radio scanner, and internet and local area networks.
Aid shift supervisors to bring closure to all open calls and reports as directed.
Complete clerical assignments as needed in conjunction with all Campus Police personnel, as well as other dispatchers and clerical staff.
Perform all duties in an effective and efficient manner, showing respect and professionalism to all parties, while maintaining the ethics and values of the college.
Keep a clean and organized work area.
Interact and communicate effectively with the public.
Adjust to changing situations to meet emergency requirements.
Capability to make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Gather information through questioning individuals and accurately assemble and organize such information in accordance with established procedures.
Exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Follow written and oral instructions.
Operate or be trained to operate all related equipment.
* SUPERVISION RECEIVED: * Reports to the Director of Public Safety and Preparedness or his/her designee.

*Requirements:*

*REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:* High School Diploma or equivalent. Ability to multitask using a variety of database systems and lines of communication in the Campus Police Dispatcher Center; possess excellent verbal and written communications skills; ability to remain calm and professional in stressful and emergency situations; ability to exercise sound judgement and discretion in handling confidential information.


Valid US Motor Vehicle Operator's License with no major infractions.
Must successfully pass and maintain CJIS Operator certification within first 30 days of employment.
Must be able to attend and complete all Dispatch Training courses required by the department.
Ability to obtain computer proficiency, including keyboarding and knowledge of/or the ability to learn Computer Aided Dispatch and Records Management System, Mass Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS), computerized alarm monitoring system, and computerized door access control system.
Must pass a background investigation of personal character and criminal records check including fingerprint supported checks of state and federal registries.
* PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS: *The ability to speak a language in addition to English.

*Additional Information:*

*POSITION STATUS: *This is a part-time, classified position with no benefits up to 18.5 hours per week.

*SALARY: * $17.35

*Application Instructions:*

*TO APPLY:* Please complete our online application by clicking on the "Apply" button. Screening will begin with completed applications received by September 13. 2018.

*VACANCY REQUIRES:* 1) A completed Bristol Community College Employment Application. Incomplete applications, including comments such as "See Resume," will not be accepted. 2) A current resume. 3) A cover letter that demonstrates how your skills and experience meet the desired and required qualifications of the position (not limited in length). 4) The hired candidate must supply official transcripts and/or certifications. Transcripts must include your name and degrees conferred.

All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. BCC is not sponsoring H1B Visa.

Pre-Employment Background check, including Criminal History will be conducted for all positions.

Candidacy for this position may be screened out, if there are apparent mistakes in your cover letter, resume, employment application or failure to follow application instructions.

_Bristol Community College is an Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action Employer._

*Bristol Community College changes the world by changing lives, learner by learner.*

*Application Information*
Contact:
Bristol Community College

Online App. Form:
http://bristolcc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=102187


----------

